# Alfie, Chantel and Grace having fun and more



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

YES, he had a LOT of hair to be taken off to shape him, and we found after that he was still a bit heavy! Next trim we will take more off. BUT, that darn top knot is taking FOREVER to grow!!! Oh, well, he is still going out for his show!

He was leaning back in his stack.. fist time really stacked.. so I got in front of him to encourage him to come forward.... not great, but you can see how nice he will look when he gets the idea! And, yes, his hair is banded up all over the top of his head to help it grow... so looks funny...lol









"Hey, mom, this is FUN!"









Not moving forward well, having more fun staying by me and fooling, but let him enjoy it! He will get the idea soon enough and want him to always enjoy doing in it! Still shows nice reach and drive!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!! Alfie is going to be a hot platinum like Thinker. I love him. And btw...you and your sister with your sexy new hairdos are looking pretty smoking hot yourselves.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now for the down and back.....




























And just standing there...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> WOW!! Alfie is going to be a hot platinum like Thinker. I love him. And btw...you and your sister with your sexy new hairdos are looking pretty smoking hot yourselves.


LOL.. yeah, he is getting "hot" looking and, not sure if he will be platinum or just a light silver, but no matter, he is going to be SUU-WEEET! 

And, ummm, gee, thanks about he hair doo. But 'hot'... NOT! lol. Funny how everyone loves us in our "old person's gray hair" LOL. Actually, we both love it ourselves, we are both glad we went 'natural'. 

You have a "hot" little boy going your way soon too! Can't wait to see him growing up and strutting his stuff!

BTW.. wait till you see the pics of Chantel I put on shortly! She is looking sooo good in her CC!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"Ooooo, Aunt Debbie threw a ball-all, Aunt Debbie threw a ball-all!"









"DANG, I dropped it! 









GET BACK HERE BALL!"









"Ok, all's safe... got it back... COMIN'!!"


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"Hey, Auntie Debbie is fun too!! Yeehaw, let's run!"









More ball playing...









Ain't I just so handsome! 









Ok, time to rest and look pretty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> LOL.. yeah, he is getting "hot" looking and, not sure if he will be platinum or just a light silver, but no matter, he is going to be SUU-WEEET!
> 
> And, ummm, gee, thanks about he hair doo. But 'hot'... NOT! lol. Funny how everyone loves us in our "old person's gray hair" LOL. Actually, we both love it ourselves, we are both glad we went 'natural'.
> 
> ...


I really think he will be platinum. And YES!! You both are smokin' with the new dos.

When are you going to post the photos of Chantal in HER new do?? I am excited!! You KNOW how I feel about that girl!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Alfie is soooo handsome! Love his color!

Waiting to see Chantel...op2:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Alfie is looking really good. It's amazing to see a poodle all fluffed out. He has some good moves too!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now for pics of us at out outing on Thursday! We sure had a GREAT time and so did the spoos! As Deb said, we had to drive around a bit to find a good spot to let the dogs out to play. We wanted NO swampy areas this time.. ticks are running rampant this year! So, we are trying to avoid places that could be good harbors of those UGLY things!

Grace tied to a tree and watching me working with Chantel... can't tell she wants to be the one I am working with can you? LOL
I clipped Grace into a nice utility type clip so she can be worked for obedience and agility and not over heat. She is GORGEOUS and is well put together but her color is not great.. not a nice light silver... just a gray color, so since her color would go against her in the breed ring, she will be doing agility and obedience this summer. She is super fast and wicked smart! 









Here she is stacked... Her faults: she toes out very slightly in the front, her tail set is a little low, ears could be a bit longer and her color could be nicer. But, I feel she has a lot of things going for her: she has great angulation both front and rear, a lovely face, dark lovely shaped eyes, good ear set, deep proper chest, level back (except for tail set), completely square, lovely mover, great poodle type coat.









Grace trotting along...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Alfie is sweet. Reminds me of the pictures I have seen with Suri, same coloring Love his tail though! I am trying to figure out the best way to trim up a gay tail lol!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OK... I have kept you in suspense enough Arreau....LOL... here is Chantel.
My "little" girl is growing up.... sigh! She will be a year old on June 8th and I knew we would only be able to get her into one show before her birthday so decided it would be best not to chop off her pack she was growing to put her into a good puppy show clip just for one possible show. So, into the Conti she went. Now, this is not a finished clip. I have more cutting/fixing/tweaking to do with it, but it is a good roughing in for her.

Chantel waiting while Alfie is being "worked"....


















Chantel stacked... she still needs some work with this but is getting pretty good at it!









Coming around to "show her side movement"


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"Mom, is this what you want?"









"Hey, mom, I can move my legs just like yours! LOOK!"









"Yep, I do enjoy doing this!"









Midstride but a nice pic of her movement


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT think it was possible, but she looks even better in the Continental. OMG you guys, this puppy is divine. When her trim is tweaked (I cannot belive it) she is going to be even HOTTER still?? I don't know if I can stand. I have visions in my head. Can you guess what they are???


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahhh, I LOVE this girl!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Chantel looks great in her Conti. I love her bracelets all fluffed out. It seems like she could have the theme song, "These boots are made for Walkin!" LOL.

Grace is looking really good too. Her name fits her well. She has a beautiful structure.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Can I just say, delicious! What a beautiful group. Like I said in spoospirit's thread when I grow up I want to be on of your poodles! I love all that you do with them!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love all the Wispynook poodles  Gorgeous as always! Chantel looks awesome in CC


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now for a few of the fun pics from the day. Deb shared a lot of the ones so I'll just add a few of my guys having fun and learning new things... like meeting strange other animals.... lol.

Grace needs a little encouragement but takes a sniff of the donkey!









Chantel was funny.. she was curious but not sure of these funny smelling things. Here I am encouraging her to touch noses...









Chantel saying "Are you SURE!"









Then.... "Ok, if you say it's ok, I'll give it a try"


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OK... I know I am putting everyone on "OVERLOAD" but bare with me.. just a few more to share... I promise!

Alfie, as bold as ever, goes right up for a sniff. "Hmmm, what are you??"









Alfie learning to stack better and moving out better (he enjoys it and plays... which is fine, I want him to have fun with it!) Can't wait to get him into the ring!


















Alfie got the frisbee and Man did he think he was special....LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace gets the ball and wades through all the crew to bring it back to me. NO, she says, you can't have the ball, I am bringing it to mom!!










And last pic.... Me and my spoo family on the bridge!









OK, that's all for now....LOL. I have to go home so time to close the computer down! Hope you all enjoyed the pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Enjoyed them??? Understatement of the century! I love them!!! We DO have to get together for an up close and personal visit some day soon!

Alfie is very nicely put together. Great topline, great tailset...I can see it coming. I will be drooling over him like I do with Chantal. I have my reds and my black puddin' to ogle and love,and your apricot and silver. You need that white in the pack and I will be all set!

Thank you so much for so generously sharing your furry children with all of us!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Enjoyed them??? Understatement of the century! I love them!!! We DO have to get together for an up close and personal visit some day soon!
> 
> Alfie is very nicely put together. Great topline, great tailset...I can see it coming. I will be drooling over him like I do with Chantal. I have my reds and my black puddin' to ogle and love,and your apricot and silver. You need that white in the pack and I will be all set!
> 
> Thank you so much for so generously sharing your furry children with all of us!


_
We are dying for me to get my white but the timing is not good right now. When we do, we will be looking for a good one like Alfie and Chantel.

Although Billy and Taffy don't meet their standards, they are my hearts love and aren't going anywhere.

We should make plans to meet sometime. I have to get my butt to Rutland, VT to apply for my enhanced license so I can get over the border without a warning this time....:rofl: But, that's another story..LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I did NOT think it was possible, but she looks even better in the Continental. OMG you guys, this puppy is divine. When her trim is tweaked (I cannot belive it) she is going to be even HOTTER still?? I don't know if I can stand. I have visions in my head. Can you guess what they are???


_You know, I was thinking the same thing. She was so precious in her puppy cut and I was apprehensive about what was under all that since we know it can cover things up. I was so happy to see how stunning she looked in the CC and actually better since it revealed all these beautiful angles. 

Let me see now....what might those visions be? LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Do silvers normally take a bit longer to grow their hair? We were told this. Of course, it doesn't help that the groomer clipped off some of Alfie's top knot before we picked him up!:stupido2: Who does that to a show prospect!! :doh:
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> We are dying for me to get my white but the timing is not good right now. When we do, we will be looking for a good one like Alfie and Chantel.
> 
> Although Billy and Taffy don't meet their standards, they are my hearts love and aren't going anywhere.
> ...


Me too. We got our applications all filled out for passports, just have to get off our duffs and do it. 

I am glad to hear Billy and Taffy aren't going anywhere. People laugh because I have three dogs out of four here that I do not breed, but I love them and they are part of this family so will stay with us until their dying day. So happy to hear you are of the same mindset!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Stella said:


> Alfie is soooo handsome! Love his color!
> 
> Waiting to see Chantel...op2:


_
LOVE YOUR POPCORN...will you share? LOL_


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW. I love the silver face, just stunning. And Chantel really is gorgeous in her cut. Her ears and topknot look great! I'm thinking I want to drive down from Cinci just to pet these beauties =)


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Of courseopcorn:

...just as long as you guys keep sharing the lovely Chantel.



spoospirit said:


> _
> LOVE YOUR POPCORN...will you share? LOL_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Stella said:


> Of courseopcorn:
> 
> ...just as long as you guys keep sharing the lovely Chantel.


LOL... well, thanks a ton for sharing your popcorn, but have to have some pepsi with that epsi: lol! We all love popcorn here.. EVEN the spoos!!!! They LOVE it when my husband takes out the pan and starts to prep to make the popcorn... they all sit around him and watch him pop it... then sit around his chair while he eats because he shares a lot of it with them....lol!

And, I think you find it hard to keep Deb and I from sharing pics of our fun and loving times with our spoos, definitely including Chantel!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

My furbabies are the same way about popcorn. We use an air popper, as soon as they hear it start, they come running because it tends to pop crazy and pop out of the bowl.
My husband also shares with them... LOL

Chantel is quite the gem!!



jester's mom said:


> LOL... well, thanks a ton for sharing your popcorn, but have to have some pepsi with that epsi: lol! We all love popcorn here.. EVEN the spoos!!!! They LOVE it when my husband takes out the pan and starts to prep to make the popcorn... they all sit around him and watch him pop it... then sit around his chair while he eats because he shares a lot of it with them....lol!
> 
> And, I think you find it hard to keep Deb and I from sharing pics of our fun and loving times with our spoos, definitely including Chantel!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! i love all of them. I am so jealous. I want a new spoo pup so badly


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Oh my goodness!!! i love all of them. I am so jealous. I want a new spoo pup so badly



_Thank you Kala! I hope that you find a really nice puppy. Are you having any luck?_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

great pictures guys as always


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> great pictures guys as always


_
Thank you, Roxy!_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, this boy is GORGEOUS!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh man, this boy is GORGEOUS!



_Thank you. We're very proud of this boy and can't wait to see how he does in the show ring. He seems to have it all!_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sigh... I think I am in LOVE with Alphie...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone looks great!

When is Alfie's first show?


----------

